# Happy Birthday



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday kernfour(Leon)
Have a great day

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

, kernfour

Mark


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

kernfour









Leon


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Happy Birthday, kernfour!*









Have a great day today!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

kernfour,








Wishing you a great day!


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Ahappy Birthday wish to you Kernfour. Hope you have a great day and many more

















Dallas


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

Have agreat day and do something fun!!!! like pretend your camping lol............ that's what I'm doing................ have a good one!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hope you have a great day...


----------



## kernfour (Oct 17, 2005)

Thank you,
Made it another year.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

kernfour said:


> Thank you,
> Made it another year.
> 
> 
> ...


.......and with that, he earned his first post!!!!

Congrats!!!

Steve


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Congrats and happy birthday .hope you enjoy your special day and have many more























Dallas


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Just glad Leon made it to the group









Don


----------

